# Scratched Nose



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

our boy bruised the pigment on his nose & had several good sized pink spots (after an active day at river pushing sticks with nose). DH is so paranoid of cancer (after losing our wonderful lab) he insisted Bridger go to vet ASAP - to pacify us, vet gave us some ointment (dang if I 'member what) - lasted about l/8th/second, the tongue took it off immediately. His nose returned to normal in 1-2 weeks. 

I KNEW he was OK, so it was funny when a little girl there with her mom (picking up male Golden from nuturing ) told me "if he doesn't make it, we have a puppy for you"

I hope your boy's injury heals as quickly as Bridger's did...but it does relieve the mind to go to vet in a few days.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Having owned cats and dogs my entire adult life I have seen lots of scratched noses. It should heal just fine on its own. I think if you put anything on it it would be licked off in minutes. Sometimes the scratches heal completely sometimes there will be a scar. I don't recall if the scar goes back to black. My boys no longer have coal black noses.


----------

